# Smith I/O - which color for replacement lens for bright sun?



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

DexterMichigan said:


> Hi guys, I bought a pair of Smith I/O last year after having eye surgery. I love the goggles, especially with two lenses, but thought they didn't cut the bright sun enough for my taste (could have been that I was boarding 1 month after surgery and was a more sensitive to the light than usual). My goggles came with Platinum Mirror (25% VLT - bright) and Sensor Mirror (70% VLT - cloudy). I was thinking of picking up another lens. What color lens would you recommend for the best bright day performance?
> 
> Gold Sol-X (7% VLT) - - sounds frighteningly dark.
> Red Sol-X (17% VLT)
> ...


Go red or green sol-x. I have both and they work great. Green looks cooler


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

anything lower then 25% will be more then enough for bright conditions so you could really go for any one of those. i would just go with whatever color you think looks the coolest or goes with your goggles/gear the best. i have the golds and they are pretty sweet but wanna get the green ones too.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I've had the Green and Red Sol-X, and both are great in bright sun. The view out is more or less a flip flop of the mirror tint. The green gave me more of a brown/amber tint to everything, and the red gave everything a more green/natural tint. I preferred the red for that reason.


----------



## pace704 (May 20, 2011)

Had the red in mine and they worked great, problem is you dont get that many bright days in Michigan haha


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

pace704 said:


> Had the red in mine and they worked great, problem is you dont get that many bright days in Michigan haha


Or mountains to snowboard on  . I only ski in Michigan once or twice per year.

Although, there is a bunny hill near by and I joined a ski race league for the winter.


----------

